# [nss-3.12.8]nss make failed (solved)

## elyes

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a "upgrader" nss. 

au début, j'ai eu une erreur liée a nspr donc j'ai re-compiler nspr (ainsi que les depends pkg de nspr)

là j'ai  une erreur, que je n'arrive a résoudre:

```
....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/hash.o -c -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE -fPIC -Di386 -DLINUX2_1  -Wall -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-switch -pipe -DLINUX -Dlinux -DHAVE_STRERROR -DXP_UNIX -UDEBUG -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -DNSS_ENABLE_ECC -DUSE_UTIL_DIRECTLY -I/usr/include/nspr -I../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/include -I../../../dist/public/nss -I../../../dist/private/nss -I/usr/include/nspr -I../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/include/dbm -I../../../dist/public/nspr  -O2 -march=native -pipe hash.c

rm -f Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/libnssb.a

ar cr Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/libnssb.a Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/arena.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/error.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/errorval.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/hashops.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/libc.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/tracker.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/item.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/utf8.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/list.o Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/hash.o

ranlib Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/libnssb.a

../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall -t -m 664 Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/libnssb.a ../../../dist/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/lib

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/work/nss-3.12.8/mozilla/security/nss/lib/base »

cd dev; make libs

make[2]: entrant dans le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/work/nss-3.12.8/mozilla/security/nss/lib/dev »

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x2760)[0x40039760]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x27f1)[0x400397f1]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0xa9bd)[0x400419bd]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x2f41)[0x40039f41]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(+0x6217)[0x4003d217]

/usr/lib/libsandbox.so(mkdir+0x40)[0x400402d0]

../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall(+0x1251)[0x40001251]

../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall(main+0x27c)[0x400015ab]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0x40079ce6]

../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall(+0x1041)[0x40001041]

/proc/10293/cmdline: ../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall -D Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ 

/bin/sh: line 1: 10293 Abandon                 ../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall -D Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ

make[2]: *** [Linux2.6_x86_i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/devslot.o] Erreur 134

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/work/nss-3.12.8/mozilla/security/nss/lib/dev »

make[1]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/work/nss-3.12.8/mozilla/security/nss/lib »

make: *** [libs] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: dev-libs/nss-3.12.8 failed:

 *   nss make failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2667:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "nss make failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/nss-3.12.8',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/nss-3.12.8'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/nss-3.12.8/work/nss-3.12.8'
```

le log complet: http://pastebin.com/QcLXPLP7

ci-dessous emerge --info =dev-libs/nss-3.12.8:

```

# emerge --info =dev-libs/nss-3.12.8

Portage 2.1.9.19 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.35-zen2 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-zen2-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Oct 2010 06:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm AdobeFlash-10.1"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news nodoc parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/vdr-devel /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/hardened-development /usr/local/portage/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cupsddk cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gnutls gpm gtk hal hardened iconv java jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pae pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora thunar tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" PHP_TARGETS="php-5.2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Cordialement,

ElyesLast edited by elyes on Thu Oct 21, 2010 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Il semblerait que ce soit cela :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339157

----------

## elyes

salut,

en passant à gcc-4.4.5, le problème est résolu.

merci

----------

